# Rehoming my dog



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

Please could someone give me some advice on rehoming my dog I have male saluki around 6 yrs old that i am very sad to say that i need to rehome  - i have had him since he was a puppy but i am finding it increasingly difficult to give him the proper life he deserves as i am now working 6 days a week and i am feeling so guilty about having to leave him during the day. I own 2 other dogs also who are very laid back and dont mind but i can see that my saluki is unhappy with the situation i am also unhappy - he is a lovely dog and i would love him to go to someone who already owns this type of dog as he can be difficult at times. i have never let him off lead as he runs away so just let him off in inclosed areas - he seems to have a problem with other dogs at the park but is absoutley fine when new dogs come into the house etc. i think he would need quite a strong owner as although he is good on the lead he will pull and growl if he sees another dog close by, I would love him to have an owner who is there most of the day and can take him to the park on a regular basis - where would be the best place to advertise him as i dont want him to go to a rescue centre i would like to know who he is going to live with so i know he is happy thanks


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Please get him into rescue. Many rescues use foster homes (including ourselves) so he wouldn't be stuck in kennels if that's your worry
Scammers, bad breeders and dog traders prey on ads like this. A rescue will be able to assess and get your dog a 5* home that is right for him

Here are a few rescues - you can find more by searching on the internet.
The Mayhew Animal Home - Welcome
Dogs Trust - Home
Battersea Dogs & Cats Home, rehoming dogs and cats, promoting responsible pet ownership - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

and here is a list of many rescues in the South East
Dog Rescue Pages - South-east England centres


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Many greyhound rescues will also take in other sighthound types. I'm sorry you have to make this difficult decision- I would also urge you to turn to a rescue group, who can keep him safe until a new home can be found. Saluki's are generally rehomed with some ease, as not many end up in resuce centres.

You could ask a rescue group to find a home for you- any new owners will be carefully vetted, so a safe and good choice will be made- your lad can liv with you until he can go straight into the new home. This sounds like it might be a good option for you?

I would urge you not to advertise him online, as though he is not a fighting breed of dog he could be picked up as a bait dog- and that is NOT what you want.

If you decide to go ahead with your plan to advertise please make sure you visit any prospecive owners in their home rather than just at yours.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I just recently lost a Saluki x who sounds exactly as you describe yours. I would urge you to contact as many rescues to try and get him advertise for the best home. You can always offer to foster him for the rescue until the right home comes along, therefore it wouldnt mean him going in to kennels.

Please dont advterise him anywhere free to a good home, as you will not get the best response from the correct people. Saluki's are renowned for being Hare Courses, so Free to a good home will probably entice someone who wants a hare courser. If you put a pic up of him, then i can cross post on to our rescue FB page. We have had a few Saluki's come in and trust me, they do not stay very long!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ebonymooncats said:


> Please could someone give me some advice on rehoming my dog I have male saluki around 6 yrs old that i am very sad to say that i need to rehome  - i have had him since he was a puppy but i am finding it increasingly difficult to give him the proper life he deserves as i am now working 6 days a week and i am feeling so guilty about having to leave him during the day. I own 2 other dogs also who are very laid back and dont mind but i can see that my saluki is unhappy with the situation i am also unhappy - he is a lovely dog and i would love him to go to someone who already owns this type of dog as he can be difficult at times. i have never let him off lead as he runs away so just let him off in inclosed areas - he seems to have a problem with other dogs at the park but is absoutley fine when new dogs come into the house etc. i think he would need quite a strong owner as although he is good on the lead he will pull and growl if he sees another dog close by, I would love him to have an owner who is there most of the day and can take him to the park on a regular basis - where would be the best place to advertise him as i dont want him to go to a rescue centre i would like to know who he is going to live with so i know he is happy thanks


where ever you advertise him, there is still a risk, you could get someone genuine but just as easily you may not, especially as you have said they are indeed a specialist breed anyway and he has a few quirks too. Someone could take him for the wrong reasons and he could be passed on again and again.

Please consider the Saluki breed welfare. The people who run them are usually volunteers who know and love the breed. A lot have foster homes, and the prospective new owners are usually vetted and home checked and they do their utmost usually to make sure the right dogs matched with the right owner. Worth having a chat to Breed welfare at least. Do not be put off if the contact doesnt seem to be in your area, usually they have national links.

The Saluki or Gazelle Hound Club - Rescue


----------

